# Arnold Sports Film Festival to debut at 2011 Arnold Sports Festival



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Arnold Sports Film Festival to debut at 2011 Arnold Sports Festival Californial Gov. Arnold Schwarzegger among celebrity jurors The Arnold Sports Festival and Ideas United have announced the first-annual Arnold Sports Film Festival will be held March 4-6, 2011 in Columbus, Ohio, in conjunction with the Arnold Sports Festival. California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger, co-founder of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

